# haroldwood hospital / morgue



## shadydarkside (May 7, 2009)

il start by sayin a big thank you to vmlopes for showin me where the morgue was . and it was good to meet piesrme and somebody and he over guy whos name i can remmber (sorry im crap remmberin names).

his was the second time doin the hospital but my first visit to the morgue .. and wow what a wicked place ... i wont tell you about this place because there is more and more reports poppin up on this place and you have all most prob read them lol so here is my photos



































































































morgue !!!! ;D


----------



## Krypton (May 7, 2009)

WOW that toilet is crapped!!!! Get it - maybe not  I wouldnt have dared lay on that table ! This place looks great.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 7, 2009)

Good work Shades 

Some of the best pics I've seen of this place so far!

Ta matey.


----------



## vmlopes (May 7, 2009)

Dal.........nice to meet you mate, great shots there too.

Shame you had to shoot and not join us for the rest of the day, alright to post a few of mine here also no point in starting yet another thread on this site??


----------



## shadydarkside (May 7, 2009)

thanks for the commnets guys ..... and vmlopes yer man look forward to seein your photos


----------



## vmlopes (May 7, 2009)

shadydarkside said:


> thanks for the commnets guys ..... and vmlopes yer man look forward to seein your photos



Cheers mate.........
















Get a few more up shortly


----------



## shadydarkside (May 7, 2009)

smashin photos dude that last pic came out wicked ... i dont think that thing you got will work on my cam tho


----------



## vmlopes (May 7, 2009)

shadydarkside said:


> smashin photos dude that last pic came out wicked ... i dont think that thing you got will work on my cam tho



You sure mate.......I think its more flash specific than camera specific, did you have a Nikon??


----------



## shadydarkside (May 7, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> You sure mate.......I think its more flash specific than camera specific, did you have a Nikon??






na i got a fujifine pix s7000


----------



## vmlopes (May 7, 2009)

shadydarkside said:


> na i got a fujifine pix s7000



Drop them an email, Gadget Infinity, or just try mine if we ever meet up again


----------



## piesrme (May 9, 2009)

Loving the pics Shady. 
I wouldnt knock your camera as you have got some good pics here and captured the feel of the place well. 
keep in touch fella.


----------



## shadydarkside (May 10, 2009)

piesrme said:


> Loving the pics Shady.
> I wouldnt knock your camera as you have got some good pics here and captured the feel of the place well.
> keep in touch fella.



ta mate and yer will do


----------

